# Snails and Plants! From the Lake?



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I know I've been blabbing about trying it, and getting some critters and plants from the lake. Anywho, odd thing is THIS plant and THIS plant (neither are my pictures) are in the lake!!! First one I believe is duckweed, second one I never remember the name of the plant. The second one is found mainly in the murky water (where a leach hitch hiked my net)... With the shrimp who I've caught 8 :roll: they've been acclimated to the 17.8 gallon tub, which I will add a air pump here soon as well.

The third and fourth picture is the tub, with the bunch o' goop and critters. It was mainly a daphnia/infusoria desire to go to the lake :roll: Now I have a mini ecosystem.

Second last picture I got one white shell, and the other I believe is alive. I remember them from BC!!
Last picture is one of the snails... And fyi that isn't the biggest fella :shock: also, did you know they bite? It feels....weird.

Anyways, what is the second plant called? How hardy are they really? What are their needs? The one I get from stores always die in warmer water. So I stopped getting them since I own all tropical fish...

And what are the snails called?

How do you feed leaches? xD I didn't mean to get him lol.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Duckweed, ramshorn snails, pond snails, and hornwort. I don't know the name of the last snail though


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks =D hornwort...okay! lol. I won't be adding any of them to my tanks, if I do it'll be their own tank. I was surprised I did not find any minnows yet... Anyways, that last snail is everywhere! Most of them a good 2 inches or bigger.

... I should note I captured the gooey snail eggs :| Which means I'll get an explosion..


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm not sure if hornwort, and duckweed are native to your lake. But they are both very hardy plants, they can grow in the most undesirable conditions, so if they aren't native, they might have been accidentally introduced and spread


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ahhh that would make lots of sense.

Say, if one did introduce the plant back to a tank, can they carry diseases or undesirable chemicals/leach stuff?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Hmm. They have the potential to carry parasites into the Ann and kill your fish. I would recommend bpwashing the plant thoroughly and Quarentining the plants for 3 weeks


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

makes sense :lol: I don't have a desire to add anything from that tub to my tanks any time soon >< :lol:

I do wonder... should I give the snails some lettuce and whatnots? I mean they are with the plants that were in the lake along with moss, and some sand/mud/dirt, and rocks...


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Maybe some cucumber or algae waffer?

I think the last snail pictured is one of the one's shown on this Univ. Of Alberta site:
http://sunsite.ualberta.ca/Projects/Aquatic_Invertebrates/?Page=19


If you look at the whole page, there are some neat diagrams and stuff of various snails :-D


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Hmm, since it is probably occustimed to eating foods that fall or form in the lake it might be a bit used to other things such as decaying plant matter, or algae. An might not see cucumbers as a potential food. I would slowly start converting them onto cucumber or lettuce


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: well it tried eating my hand if that helps :roll: THAT is the weirdest rough feeling ever >< Kinda like dull needles... o_o

And heyyyy thanks for the link! That's them alright!! Lymnaea stagnalis... Also known as the great pond snail, which is a large air breathing snail =D and yes is found in Alberta :lol: Prefers low flow or stagnant water... And they carry lots of parasites apparently :lol: or can.

I just might have a tank just for "lake ecosystem miniatured"


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

I just started searching pet leaches as soon as i saw this... I love the idea! I read that once a month you should get a fresh liver snd leave it in a leech tank for 1 day then remove


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm ok :lol: Raw meat, snails, etc apparently they'll eat. And apparently minnows would be good too >< blech :lol:

So far, they're all doing fine. The shrimp are hiding, I've misplaced the leach in there somewhere :lol:


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> And heyyyy thanks for the link! That's them alright!! Lymnaea stagnalis... Also known as the great pond snail, which is a large air breathing snail =D and yes is found in Alberta :lol: Prefers low flow or stagnant water... And they carry lots of parasites apparently :lol: or can.
> Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/other-fish/snails-plants-lake-102122/#ixzz1vxdzCi6h
> ​


Your welcome :-D That was alot easier then when I tried finding out what my freshwater snails were. Typing NY snails resulted in everything but snails of NY. LOL

I put mine into my soriety but I don't think they had parasites - the fish seem fine so far. well one had a slight ick attack but I think that was unrelated.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Awesome  I intend to be adding aged and dechlorinated water a little at a time, then introducing new foods a little at a time, see if we can't get them "converted" :lol: Lol I love the fact they're the "great pond snails", making them sound awesome.'

And to think this came from wanting to start an infusoria culture.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I probably should of acclimated them to tap water and QT them a lot longer then I did, but since they have been popping out a new snail almost every day- I think they are doing just fine


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: ohhh yeah. I did half and half. Half pond, half tap (with conditiiner) and even the shrimp, which I remember being more fragile, are doing just fine, zooming around.


----------

